# Mulching Deck?



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Has anyone heard about a mulching deck? And if so are they worth the money???

My neighbor is looking into buying one since he doesn't like the cut on his regular discharging deck. I don't have model or part numbers just kind of shooting from the hip to see what everybody has heard of thinks on the subject!!


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

you talking sears only or mulching in general? 
i just switched to a mulching deck.. im happy but you are forced to cut more often and/or not as much grass at one time...


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

My neighbor said that sears has them???


----------



## PaulB2868 (Sep 1, 2004)

You can get mulching blades for your existing deck. My brother had them on his 42" Sears lawn tractor. They bend easily. He switched back to the standard blade after going through 3 sets this summer.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

So I guess none of the Craftsman guru's have heard of such a thing or if it even exists???? I have heard of the mulching blades and have seen mixed opinions. I just hate for the guy to spend about $700 on this "mulching deck" if it doesn't work. I just thought maybe somebody had heard rumors or something.


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

Sears sells mulching "kits" for many but not all of their tractor decks. The kit consists of mulching blades and a plastic cover "plug" for the discharge chute. The kits sell for around $45 and are good or bad depending on whom you talk to. I bought one for a 46" deck on a GT3000 and quickly learned that mulching did not improve a poor deck design. On the other hand the blades were as heavy as the ones that came on the tractor so I don't know how they would bend unless of course you are mowing stumps. There are better blades out there if you want to mulch, but to get the plug you gotta buy the kit.

I now own a 48" deck and I feel that it is the best of the "big" decks that sears offers. I am considering buying a mulch kit for this deck to handle the fall leaves. I do think that the quality of the mulch kit I bought was good, however the 46" plug will not fit my 48" deck.

As for sears selling a strictly mulching deck for tractors, I have not heard of this. Perhaps some of the "experts" here can enlighten both of us.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Sorry I am not a Craftsman guy, my JD has a plug and blades as well. I know JD used to make a strickly mulching deck. It does not even have a discharge chute, my neighbor has one. I just hate to see the neighbor waste his money or time because the sears guys may or may not know what they are talking about. If I get time I may surf the Sears site and see what I can find. Thanks Ed.


----------

